# Με μουσικές εξαίσιες - Του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη



## nickel (Aug 9, 2016)

Κείμενο του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη από τα Νέα του Σαββάτου:
*
Με μουσικές εξαίσιες*
Χρήστος Χωμενίδης | ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: Τα Νέα 06/08/2016 |


Παρά την εκλαΐκευση και επέλαση της γαστρονομίας, παρά τους σεφ που ποζάρουν ως σταρ, τα τηλεοπτικά σόου μαγειρικής, τα προϊόντα με ονομασία προέλευσης, τις πειραγμένες γεύσεις, τους χρυσούς σκούφους, εγώ επιμένω. Δεν είμαστε τα φαγητά που τρώμε όσο οι μουσικές που ακούμε. Η ιστορία της Ελλάδας τον 20ό αιώνα γράφτηκε όχι σε δίσκο σερβιρίσματος αλλά σε δίσκο βινυλίου.
Σκεφτείτε το: κατά τα τελευταία εκατό χρόνια συντελέστηκε εδώ ένα θαύμα. Εξαιτίας των εθνικών αναταράξεων, των αλλεπάλληλων ξεριζωμών μα και της ολοένα και μεγαλύτερης έκθεσης των Ελλήνων στο διεθνές γίγνεσθαι, στον τόπο μας αναμείχθηκαν οι πιο ετερόκλητοι ρυθμοί και δρόμοι. Οι καντσονέτες με τους χαβάδες, η όπερα με το βυζαντινό μέλος, ακόμα και το ροκ με το δημοτικό. Ανθρωποι εξαιρετικού ταλέντου και απαράμιλλης εργατικότητας συνυπήρξαν - και ενίοτε συνέπραξαν - πλάθοντας ό,τι αποκαλούμε ελληνικό τραγούδι.

Ο Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης έστρωσε το τραπέζι του ρεμπέτικου και είπε «λάβετε, φάγετε». Τον διαδέχθηκε ο Τσιτσάνης - ο ιδιοφυέστερος μάλλον μελωδιστής - που έβγαλε το μπουζούκι από τους τεκέδες και τα καταγώγια και συνέθεσε λαϊκά αριστουργήματα. Πώς θα ήταν οι ζωές μας χωρίς τη «Φραγκοσυριανή» και το «Ακρογιαλιές δειλινά»;
Στους αντίποδες, στο αποκαλούμενο «ελαφρό» ο Αττίκ διαμόρφωσε προπολεμικά την προσωπική του αισθητική διασκέδασης. Τον διαδέχθηκαν ο Σουγιούλ, ο Κώστας Γιαννίδης, ο Νίκος Γούναρης. Για τον τελευταίο, ο «αντίπαλος» Τσιτσάνης είχε παραδεχτεί το εξής: «Οσο υπάρχει ο Γούναρης, το λαϊκό δεν πρόκειται να σηκώσει κεφάλι».
Οι γονιμότερες εκβλαστήσεις των «παλιών» στάθηκαν ο Θεοδωράκης και ο Χατζιδάκις.
Ο μεν - με ακαδημαϊκή προπαίδεια - εισήγαγε στο τραγούδι την ποίηση. Εκανε επιπλέον την πολιτική να φαντάζει ποιητική. Η Αριστερά χρωστάει ευγνωμοσύνη στον Θεοδωράκη. Εάν τη στερούσες από τον «Επιτάφιο» και τη «Ρωμιοσύνη», πόσους θα ενέπνεε με την ξύλινη κομματική γλώσσα και με τον σοσιαλιστικό ρεαλισμό της στη λογοτεχνία και στα εικαστικά;
Ο δε Χατζιδάκις - πνευματικά αεικίνητος, ουδέποτε επαναπαυόμενος στις ευκολίες του - δημιούργησε ένα σύμπαν στο οποίο χωράνε και ο Γιοβάν Τσαούς και ο Νίνο Ρότα και ο Γιώργος Σεφέρης και ο Αριστοφάνης. Αυτό που ονομάζουμε «νεοελληνική ευαισθησία» φέρει ανεξίτηλη τη σφραγίδα του Χατζιδάκι.
Το 1966, έτος που γεννήθηκα, μπορούσες να απολαύσεις, εν πλήρει δράση στην Αθήνα τον Ζαμπέτα, τον Καλδάρα και τον Χιώτη, τον Καζαντζίδη και τον Ακη Πάνου, τους Ολύμπιανς (με τον Νίκο Παπάζογλου ως τραγουδιστή τους), ακόμα και τον Διονύση Σαββόπουλο που μόλις είχε κατηφορίσει από τα Τέμπη με το «Φορτηγό» του.
Ακολούθησαν αξιομνημόνευτες στιγμές σε καλοκαιρινές συναυλίες και χειμωνιάτικες σκηνές. Περάσαμε κάτω από μαρκίζες όπου αναβόσβηνε το όνομα του Ξυλούρη και του Στράτου Διονυσίου, ερωτευτήκαμε την Ελευθερία Αρβανιτάκη μα και την Αννα Βίσση.

Ωσπου, πριν από περίπου είκοσι χρόνια, συνέβη η καταραμένη ρήξη: το «έντεχνο» χώρισε τα τσανάκια του από το «ποπ λαϊκό». Αμφότερα πήραν αμέσως τον κατήφορο.
Οι «έντεχνοι» αποκήρυξαν μετά βδελυγμίας τον ρόλο του διασκεδαστή. Βούλιαξαν οι ίδιοι και τα τραγούδια τους στη μιζέρια. Αγέλαστοι λόγω υπαρξιακών αδιεξόδων και κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας οι άνδρες, εμμηνοπαυσιακού ύφους οι γυναίκες, συμμετείχαν σε προγράμματα τα οποία θύμιζαν μνημόσυνα. Εφευγες από τα μαγαζιά τους με έναν κόμπο στον λαιμό.
Οι «ποπ λαϊκοί» εξύμνησαν την ευτελή ανεμελιά του λάιφσταϊλ. Μελοποίησαν την αλαζονεία της αστακομακαρονάδας. Κατέληξαν να ψαρεύουν τραγουδιστές από τα τάλεντ σόου της τηλεόρασης, με αισθητική συνοικιακών μοντέλων.
Εν έτει 2016, το τραγούδι που απευθύνεται στο πλατύ ελληνικό κοινό θυμίζει βομβαρδισμένο τοπίο. Ανοίγεις το ραδιόφωνο και σε πονάνε τα αφτιά σου από τα πρόσφατα σουξέ. Για αυτό και ο κόσμος γλεντάει με ό,τι έχει γραφτεί πριν από τρεις ή πέντε δεκαετίες.
Είμαστε όμως ό,τι ακούμε. Για αυτό και στη ρωγμή ανάμεσα στη μίρλα και στη σάχλα, γυαλίζουν κάπου κάπου διαμαντάκια. Φοίβος Δεληβοριάς, Παντελής Δημητριάδης, Γεράσιμος Ευαγγελάτος. Είθε να πολλαπλασιαστούν και να δώσουν τον τόνο.​


----------

